# UK Fiancee to Spousal Visa timeline



## nrs (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys! This website has been so helpful while i was in the midst of applying for my uk fiancee visa which was approved sometime last week! So just a brief summary of my story. I'm a Malaysian and my fiance is British. We're getting married on the 23/8/2014 in the UK. My visa validity is from the 31/7/2014 till the 31/1/2015. I have a few questions regarding the timeline in which i will have to extend the length of my visa and how to go about it. Please help me out!

Do we HAVE to go through the visa extension procedure in the UK or can we instead start a whole new spousal visa application in Malaysia after the wedding in the UK? The reason I ask this is because we will be having another wedding ceremony in Malaysia 2 weeks after the wedding in London. 

OR

Do I just apply to extend my visa the next working day after the wedding in the visa premium service centre in croydon and then head back to Malaysia the following day? When I come back to london on the 14/9/14, will i have ANY TROUBLE at the uk border coming back in to the uk? My fiancee visa will still be valid then and my biometric residence permit would have reached home via post by that time i assume? Also do i have to be there personally to collect the permit or can my parents in law receive it on my behalf?

OR

Do we just wait till we finish all the wedding stuff, and when we're back in the UK, apply for the visa extension? I am just worried we might miss out on some documents and i will have to get them from Malaysia and this will take time and cause delays in the visa process.

I'm confused!!  Kindly pm/leave your replies. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nrs said:


> Hey guys! This website has been so helpful while i was in the midst of applying for my uk fiancee visa which was approved sometime last week! So just a brief summary of my story. I'm a Malaysian and my fiance is British. We're getting married on the 23/8/2014 in the UK. My visa validity is from the 31/7/2014 till the 31/1/2015. I have a few questions regarding the timeline in which i will have to extend the length of my visa and how to go about it. Please help me out!
> 
> Do we HAVE to go through the visa extension procedure in the UK or can we instead start a whole new spousal visa application in Malaysia after the wedding in the UK? The reason I ask this is because we will be having another wedding ceremony in Malaysia 2 weeks after the wedding in London.


You can, but there is no same-day service there and it may take a while - latest timeframe is up to 60 working days or 12 weeks. And until they do, you can't come home. They do have settlement priority service with a projected processing time of 10 working days, but it isn't guaranteed and can take longer. Not good if you have a non-flexible ticket.



> OR
> 
> Do I just apply to extend my visa the next working day after the wedding in the visa premium service centre in croydon and then head back to Malaysia the following day? When I come back to london on the 14/9/14, will i have ANY TROUBLE at the uk border coming back in to the uk? My fiancee visa will still be valid then and my biometric residence permit would have reached home via post by that time i assume? Also do i have to be there personally to collect the permit or can my parents in law receive it on my behalf?


No recommended. They have tightened up the rule on travelling without BRP and once it has been issued, you either need that or get a replacement BRP visa in Malaysia for re-entry. Your fiancé visa will have been cancelled by switching to leave to remain as spouse. The only possibility is for your in-laws to take delivery of BRP (they can) and courier it to you in Malaysia (don't post it).



> OR
> 
> Do we just wait till we finish all the wedding stuff, and when we're back in the UK, apply for the visa extension? I am just worried we might miss out on some documents and i will have to get them from Malaysia and this will take time and cause delays in the visa process.


Again not recommended. While you may be allowed back in on fiancé visa, your status has changed and you aren't a fiancé any more but spouse. While I know of cases where immigration officer used discretion to permit re-entry, it's not something you should rely on.

The best solution is to postpone your trip home by a week or so till you get your BRP after same-day premium service. This will avoid all possible problems regarding re-entry and travel documents, though I know it will mess up your arrangements back home.


----------



## nrs (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the reply Joppa! a bit in a quandary sorting everything out now. 2 more quick questions:

When i come back to the UK after the malaysian wedding on the 14/9/14, i will be coming in with a one way ticket. My travel agent is a bit reluctant to issue me the ticket at the moment as she is worried uk immigration might start questioning me as my fiance visa is only valid for 6 months. Is there a reason to be worried? I would have applied for my FLR(M) before leaving, and fingers crossed i would have received by BRP by then, so would there be any issue? 

Also lets say i leave the uk after applying for the visa extension and everything goes well *touch wood* but before i receive my BRP, would i be able to show the uk border control some sort of proof that my visa extension has been successful and i am awaiting my BRP to be sent to me? Would the PEO issue me with any letter on the same day the application is successful? 

Just trying to figure out all possible solutions!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nrs said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply Joppa! a bit in a quandary sorting everything out now. 2 more quick questions:
> 
> When i come back to the UK after the malaysian wedding on the 14/9/14, i will be coming in with a one way ticket. My travel agent is a bit reluctant to issue me the ticket at the moment as she is worried uk immigration might start questioning me as my fiance visa is only valid for 6 months. Is there a reason to be worried? I would have applied for my FLR(M) before leaving, and fingers crossed i would have received by BRP by then, so would there be any issue?


If you have applied for and been granted leave to remain as spouse before departing for Malaysia, your fiancé visa will have been cancelled. Returning with your BRP shouldn't cause any problem and one-way ticket is ok. 



> Also lets say i leave the uk after applying for the visa extension and everything goes well *touch wood* but before i receive my BRP, would i be able to show the uk border control some sort of proof that my visa extension has been successful and i am awaiting my BRP to be sent to me? Would the PEO issue me with any letter on the same day the application is successful?


You will get the letter when you successfully switch to leave to remain as spouse, but you can't use that to re-enter UK. It used to be possible but the procedure has changed and you will either need BRP or a replacement BRP visa which you apply in Malaysia prior to your return. It costs £72 and I don't know how long it will take to get it. So as I've said, either wait for the visa or get your BRP, after it's been delivered and received by your in-laws, couriered by FedEx etc. If you arrive at UK border with neither, there's a strong possibility you will be denied entry and sent back to Malaysia.


----------



## nrs (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Joppa! also can i know, when i go in to the Uk this time with the fiancee visa, do i need to carry any other supporting documents with me to show aat the immigration? Anything in specific i will need to show other than my visa that is stamped in the passport? or is the passport all i need?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It's recommended to carry your supporting documents with you, just in case they have questions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The questions they may ask include:
Where is your fiancé(e)?
When are you getting married?
And remind you that the visa is valid 6 months from the 'valid from' date and you can't work.


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

Dear Joppa,

You had always been a great help to everyone here and you might solve my confusion.

I looked up on ukba website and would think below option 2 is best for me and my fiance (British citizen) as we want to register in UK register office. We would like to seek your advice whether I should apply for which category below?

1. Apply for a Marriage Visitor visa if you and your partner don’t plan to stay in the UK longer than 6 months.

2. Apply for a family of a settled person visa if your partner is British or settled in the UK and you wish to join them to live in the UK permanently.

Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can get married in UK on either visa. It's what you want to do afterwards that narrows your choice. To live in UK afterwards, you need fiancé(e) visa, but to live elsewhere, you only need marriage visitor visa.


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

Dear Joppa

Thank you for your swift reply. I really appreciate a lot.

If I switch from fiancée visa to spouse visa, will I still be charged the fee of £885 again or is £601 instead? 

Or maybe no charges at all?

Thanks you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

FLR (M) costs £601 by post and £1001 for an in person appointment.


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Nyclon & Joppa for the replies.

After knowing how much difference the cost be and it would be a big impact to our pocket. I was thinking could I apply for Marriage Visitor Visa (understand is for non-settlement in UK), leave UK after visa period ends.

Then apply spouse visa at home country couple of weeks later after wedding for entering to UK for long settlement.

Is it doable solution based on you guys' experiences?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but think of extra travel and the time it takes to get your spouse visa - even with priority. With fiancé(e)/spouse visa route, you get married in UK and within days you get your spouse leave and start working, plus saving one return flight (£600?).


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes you have a point there.

For my fiancé's documents, does he need to get all of them in original format or photocopies with certified signatures?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Original. Only submit certified copy if you genuinely cannot get the original, and you need to explain why.


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

End of the day, these original documents will be return to us right?

Thanks.


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

By the way, do I need to buy return ticket when entering UK as fiancée visa?

Thanks Joppa.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not Joppa, but no. One way is fine.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

emilywlsue said:


> End of the day, these original documents will be return to us right?
> 
> Thanks.


As long as you send copies of everything, your originals will be returned.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

emilywlsue said:


> By the way, do I need to buy return ticket when entering UK as fiancée visa?
> 
> Thanks Joppa.


A one way ticket is fine but often a roundtrip is cheaper.


----------



## k_aparis (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi nyclon. Regarding the ways to apply for the FLR M, can you explain which is the better option between applying by post (£601) or personal (£1,001)? I'm on the fence about which procedure should we go for. Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have answered your question in your other post. Please review the sticky at the top of the page and refrain from posting the same question in multiple threads.


----------



## k_aparis (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi nyclon. Yeah ive already replied in this thread first and later thot of posting a new thread instead. Bt thanks for ur advise in my query and will keep in mind the above.


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Ncylon and Joppa

I was wondering would i need Single Status Declaration from my home country in order for me to get marry in UK?


----------



## emilywlsue (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Joppa and Nyclon

In vfs global there are plenty of sub visa category. I need help to identify fiancee visa is under marriage or unmarried partner ?

Thank you.


----------

